# Coyote hunts



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Lookin for a coyote hunt for me and a couple buddies. I've heard of people putting on pushes for shotgun hunts. Anyone know of any?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Amanda and Tarlton usually have yote drives. I'm pretty sure they are coming up soon.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I can tell ya where I almost got a shot at one on Saturday while deer hunting. Saw a ton of yote tracks there. My dad thinks there's a den in one of the sections of woods. It's public land in east central ohio. The deer population has fallen there in recent years. Need those coyotes gone.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Who is Amanda and Tarlton? Should I know them?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They are two municipalities. They usually put on a big coyote drive every year. I believe the volunteer fire department controls it. They're close to Lancaster.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

I been two a couple of Amanda's coyote drive the quite fun. They have food and raffles.


----------

